# Beretta Px4 Storm---PLEASEEEEEEEEE



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

if you have this pistol...please post multiple pics of it, pleaseeeeeeeeeeee [/b]


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Google it or you can go to www.gunbroker.com and search it to see pictures.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Heck, I'm so nice I did all the work for ya.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Search ... eretta+PX4


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

94's the man


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

http://www.px4storm.com/index.aspx?m=53&did=55

Maybe a little more info ...

I just bought two of these at the gun show on Saturday ... $469.00 each ... haven't had them out yet, so no first hand revelations to give.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

do you think its nicer than a glock...its a hard choice between the two


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

To tell you the truth I never considered a Glock ... might be that Glocks are such a common weapon (and I'm an extremely uncommon sort of guy) for lack of a better reason.

Looked at the Springfield XD series (lots of hoop-la on this one) ... the M&P 40 (which caught my eye a while back) ... couple of other "slight interest" weapons ...

But the Beretta was really the one we went for ... It simply "FEELS REAL GOOD" in the hand.

Got the 9mm for Queenie and the 40 for me.

I will also add this tid-bit ...I have only owned revolvers up to now. I wasn't all concerned about functions and/or specific intricacies ... I wanted a gun I liked instinctively and one that felt good to me and made by a manufacturer that has been around the block a time or two ... because no matter what I bought, I still have to learn to use the thing.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It really depends on what you are using it for. I think almost eveyone that own's a glock will say there are more accurate pistols out there, but they are hard to beat defence and Duty weapons. Soly depends on what you will use it for>


----------

